# Ranger roof



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

I am looking for a good metal roof for my new ranger. Only place I have found is Texas outdoors in garden ridge tx. I want a metal roof with a rack built in and mounting brackets for light bars. Anyone have recommendations


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been looking at their roofs too, I like the extended version. 

There's also Big County Outdoors in Houston, he's on here as Boatlift. I tried emailing him to see if he could do some custom work for a roof, but it's been a few weeks and never got a reply. I'll probably end up going with whoever can build the roof the way I need it for a little accessory I want on top.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Is this the only side by side that don't come with a roof? I think I would buy another brand


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

dbarham said:


> Is this the only side by side that don't come with a roof? I think I would buy another brand


I'd rip the cheap plastic roofs off that come with any other brand. Can't install everything I want on a regular roof.

I'm more focused on ergonomics, maintenance, power, availability of accessories, local service etc...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

TexasRenegade said:


> I'd rip the cheap plastic roofs off that come with any other brand. Can't install everything I want on a regular roof.
> 
> I'm more focused on ergonomics, maintenance, power, availability of accessories, local service etc...


Oh ok our Kubota came with a roof and it serves it's purpose


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

They're good for little workhorses, but they're not a real off road vehicle. 800 lbs heavier, limited to 25 mph, 150 lbs less payload, 700 lbs less towing, and they're more expensive. When you've got a 15 mile drive to get to the back blind on 20,000 rocky acres you don't want to be in a Kubota.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Custom marine concepts makes them as well.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Friend of mine has a custom roof on his I will ask who built it


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered my roof and roll bar basket from Texas outdoor products. Real nice guy. Talk my through all my concerns. Even got a good package deal by otferong more than 1 item.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Good to hear they treated you right Coot. Hope to do some business with them before too long if they can add a little extra bracing in the roof for me. Probably end up getting a bumper and a few extras too.


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

He said if I had waited another month it would have been 6-8 weeks. Because of everyone trying to get stuff before hunting season. Also he doesn't cut any deals that time of year. So I would give him a call soon.


----------

